# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK'nın bitmeyen Zerdüşt aşkı:erör örgütü PKK'nın doğu ve güneydoğu da yaşayan

## anau2

*PKK'nın bitmeyen Zerdüşt aşkı
PKK'nın bitmeyen Zerdüşt aşkı
Tarihi: Pazar, Eyl.02.2012 - 12:02* Karakter Boyutu : A-A+




*Terör örgütü PKK'nın doğu ve güneydoğu da yaşayan vatandaşları 'Kürtlerin asıl dini Zerdüştlüktür' diyerek İslâm'dan koparmaya çalıştığı gerçeği bir kez daha gün yüzüne çıktı.*

*MUSTAFA KILIÇ'IN HABERİ**Millî Gazete'nin Türkiye gündemine taşıdığı daha sonra da basında sıkça yer alan terör örgütünün Kürtlere Zerdüştlüğü benimsetme çabası resmen kanıtlandı. Terör örgütü, kurduğu yeni televizyon kanalında Zerdüştlük ve Yezidiliği anlatacağını duyurdu.*
*Terör örgütü PKK Zerdüştlük propagandası yapmaya devam ediyor. Örgüt, Müslüman Kürt halkına 'Sizin asıl dininiz Zerdüştlüktür' diyerek ilkel ve bağnaz bir dini benimsetmeye çalışıyor.**Daha öncede başta Milli Gazete olmak üzere birçok medya yayın organında da yer alan PKK ve uzantılarının Zerdüştlük sevdası bir kez daha belgelendi. Örgüt ağustos ayı başında, inanç alanında yayın yapacak bir televizyon kanalı kurdu. Çıra TV ismi verilen kanalda ağırlıklı olarak Yezidilik ve Zerdüştlük anlatılıyor.**Çıkan haberleri her fırsatta yalanlayan terör örgütünün yandaşlarının bu sefer ne yapacağı merak konusu oldu.**PKK ZERDÜŞT TAPINAĞI AÇTI**Terör örgütünün Zerdüştlük sevdası bir türlü bitmek bilmiyor. Geçtiğimiz aylarda PKK İsveç'te Zerdüşt tapınağı açmıştı. İsveç'in başkenti Stockholm'de açılan tapınak yüzyıllar sonra kurulan ilk Kürt Zerdüşt tapınağı olduğu yönünde bilgiler paylaşılmıştı. Açılış Törenin de yapılan propaganda konuşmalarında ise İslam dininin bölgeye hâkim olmasıyla Kürtlerin Zerdüşt dinini ve vecibelerini yerine getirme hakkını kaybettikleri belirtiyordu.**ZERDÜŞT MESAJLI NEVRUZ DAVETİYESİ**Bölge halkını İslam dininden kopararak yavaş yavaş Zerdüştlüğü benimsetmeye çalışan terör örgütü Nevruz da Zerdüştlükle ilgili sözlerin yer aldığı davetiyeler bastırmıştı. BDP'nin geçtiğimiz Nevruz Bayramı için hazırladığı davetiyede Zerdüşt mesajı dikkat çekmişti. Davetiyede, "Med toprağının çocukları, Yaşlı Zerdüşt'ün torunları, Seyit Rıza'nın söylemleriyle, Şeyh Sait'in mücadelesiyle, Zekiye Alkan ve Mazlum Doğan'ın ateşiyle, Güneşin yiğit ve arkadaşlarıyla gelin Nevruz'u kutlayalım" şeklinde ifadeler yer almıştı. MUSTAFA KILIÇ**ZERDÜŞT FİGÜRLÜ 'CUMA NAMAZI' KILDIRDILAR**Milli Gazete'nin ortaya çıkardığı, Mardin Nusaybin'de 2008 yılında kapatılan DTP'li belediye tarafından yaptırılan Mitanni Kültür Merkezi'nin duvarlardaki ilginç figürler dikkat çekmişti. Mitanni Kültür Merkezi'nin duvarlarına Zerdüştlerin Tanrısı Ahura Mazda ve Yezidilerin Tanrısı Melek Tavus'un figürleri işlenmiş, örgüt direktifinde Zerdüştlük ve Yezidilik figürleriyle bezenmiş Mitanni Kültür Merkezi'nde 'Sivil Cuma' adı altında namaz kıldırmıştı.**ZERDÜT AYİNİ**Milli Gazete geçtiğimiz yıl 'Zerdüşt Ayin' başlığıyla gündemi sarsan bir manşet atmıştı. Dini argümanları kullanarak bölge insanının dini hassasiyetlerini istismar eden PKK'nın kamplarda ateşe nasıl taptıklarını ortaya çıkarmıştı. Örgüte katılan gençleri, yetiştiği sosyo-kültürel yapıdan ve dini inançlarından arındırmaya çalışan örgüt, kandırdığı gençlere Zerdüştlüğü aşılamaya çalıştığını gün yüzüne çıkarmıştı.**ÖCALAN'DAN PEYGAMBERİMİZE HAKARET**Geçtiğimiz haziran ayında KCK' ya yönelik yapılan bir operasyonda KCK tarafından düzenlen Siyaset Akademileri'nde okutulan PKK Lideri Abdullah Öcalan'ın "Din Sorununa Devrimci Yaklaşım" isimli kitabında, İslam Peygamberi Hz. Muhammed (S.A.V)'e yönelik olmadık ithamlarda bulunulduğu ortaya çıktı. Kitapta, "İslamiyet'ten önce ortaya çıkan her öncü, kendini peygamber olarak gösteriyor.**Arap kabilelerinin, özellikle o geri kalmış olanların durumuna biraz göz atıldığında, gerçek daha iyi anlaşılır" ifadelerini kullanan Öcalan şu şekilde devam ediyor: "Ama Muhammed, 'ben yalnız Arapların peygamberiyim' demez; çünkü bu, o zamanki koşullara denk gelmez."**KARAYILAN DA DOĞRULAMIŞTI**Terör örgütünün iki numaralı ismi Murat Karayılan, Almanya'da yayımlanan 'Bir Savaşın Anatomisi' isimli kitabında, PKK'nın dine yaklaşımını anlatırken, İslam dinine ağır hakaretlerde bulunmuş, 'Kürtlerin ideolojik kimlik ve aynı zamanda inanç dini' diye tanımladığı Zerdüştlük için övgüler düzmüştü. Örgütün açtığı Çıra TV adındaki kanalda PKK'nın Zerdüştlüğü ne kadar önemsediği ve halka nasıl aşılamaya çalıştığı da belgelendi.**MİLLİ GAZETE*

----------

